# Agility training



## Thumbelleina (Apr 2, 2009)

I was thinking about enrolling Buster in agility training. I don't think he gets enough exercise - his choice not mine. He tends to lay down on the sidewalk when he's had enough walking, sometimes 5 mins into the walk sometimes 30 mins in, and nothing can get him up not even a cookie. Somedays he refuses to walk at all. I think it might have something to do with the Georgia heat. 

I thought he might enjoy agility training, because he liked his obediance class, but I'm not interested in competion. Do you think it's a good idea? Or should we try something different?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

He might not have the energy to enjoy agility, but why not try? You might be surprised and find a new love. And, if not, it might somehow lead to another enjoyment.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Abby didn't used to like to walk much either and would just lay down in the middle of the street! Now she loves to go for walks but I don't remember quite when it started or why. I really think it is because they aren't used to it but if you keep it up they will eventually enjoy it. Keep the walks short to begin with since I guess they need to get in shape like we do......lol


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

My dh asked that question "What would Dexter do if he did not want to walk?" I said, he would probably just sit down! It was funny!

Dexter has refused to go on some walks by sitting in the driveway, then a few yards, he would stop again and then another few yards, I kept encouraging him to come. Once Dexter gets going on a walk, he loves it. 

Change your walking route once in awhile so your pup can smell new smells. I think Dexter was getting bored on going the same route most of the time. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Laurasch (Jul 1, 2008)

This thread has me laughing so hard! I had no idea this was a Hav thing! Pepper never wants to go for a walk. He tries to stop in the driveway, 10 feet up the street... Once we get going, he will still try to turn back once in a while until we get past the half way point of the loop, which he seems to have VERY accurately measured... somehow.:suspicious: But if it's hot I will feel the leash go tight and see that he's just flat out laid down in the grass in the shade, maybe even just 3 houses from home. You can just hear him - 'I've had it, I don't care, moving in this heat is uncivilized, I'm not going another step'.

I take him new places constantly. Then he's much more willing to go. Seems to think exploring is a good thing, but just going around the same old loop is a waste of his time.

I took him to Agility, he LOVES it! He started out slow and I thought we'd be doing it to build a wonderful bond, no competition. Low and behold, that little guy can really book it around the course!

So my two cents - definitely try agility. It is a wonderful game for you to share and the adoring eyes you get afterwards makes it pay back double.


----------



## Thumbelleina (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. Since both Buster and I think this Atlanta heat is "uncivilized" (to use Laura's term) I think I'll sign him up for agility. It doesn't matter how many new places I take Buster to, he's just iffy about his walks. Somedays he wants them, but most days he looks at me like "really mom, it's not gonna happen" then he sits and stays.


----------



## Laurasch (Jul 1, 2008)

Oops, sorry, forgot to mention the magic ingredient for those days when Pepper just won't go either - FOOD. (( Yes, I take along a dozen pieces of his kibble and ask him to do tricks along the way. Sometimes I toss one out in front of me and he runs for it. Other times I ask him to stay, then walk forward and call him to run to me. These get his mind and body energy up enough that then he'll walk for a while. After a few houses though, we often have a repeat performance. 
Yes, I know, he has ME trained! But I do get him his exercise!


----------

